# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Νέο forum

## ioannis1

θελω να εκφρασω τη χαρα μου για την λειτουργικοτητα και την ομορφια του φορουμ.πολυ καλη δουλεια παιδια.συγχαρητηρια.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Niiick

μπραβο γιαννη που ανοιξες τετοιο τοπικ οντως φοβερη δουλεια!!  :03. Thumbs Up:  ενα store μας μενει τωρα για  :08. Food:   :08. Food:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## billys15

Το forum εγινε ΑΚΟΜΑ πιο ωραιο!!! Συγχαρητηρια παιδια,πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!

----------


## RUHL

αν και περιεργο γραφικο περιβαλον στο φορουμ ακομα να συνηθησω  :02. Joker:   :02. Green Alien:   :02. Rabbit:

----------


## Duke-Nukem

και από μένα τα εύσημα μου..

----------


## Muscleboss

Παιδιά είμαστε σε δοκιμαστικό σταδιο, και κάποια πράγαμτα δε δουλεύουν ακόμα. Θέμα χρόνου είναι.

Σχετικά με το περιβάλλον κ τα χρώματα θα δούμε πως θα πάει και θα αποφασίσουμε. δεν έχει "κλειδώσει" τπτ απολύτως.

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

Kοιτα σχετικα με τα χρωματα μπορειτε να το κανετε και με επιλογες λεμε τωρα μια ιδεα να εχει διαφορα skins

----------


## giorgos_xania

ωραια δουλεια συγχαρητηρια !!!  :02. Rocking:   :03. Military All OK:  

θα συμφωνησω και γω με τον ruhl (το μαυροκοκκινο δ μ αρεσει)
επισης με firefox μου βγαζει Warning: file_get_contents() [function.file-get-contents]: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Name or service not known in /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 342

Warning: file_get_contents(http://www.bodybuilding.gr/adv.php?type=M) [function.file-get-contents]: failed to open stream: Success in /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 342

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php:342) in /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 488

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php:342) in /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 494

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php:342) in /home/sourlas/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 495
ενω με explorer ειναι ολα ενταξει 

α τωρα που κανετε ριζικες αλλαγες κοιταξτε κ το ενδεχομενο ενος quick reply...
 :03. Military All OK:

----------


## RUHL

εγω firefox εχω αλλα δεν μου το βγαζει αυτο το μηνυμα που λες

ποιος θελει να δει μια ενωση απο το παλιο μας φορουμ με το καινουριο   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  

http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum.php

----------


## Muscleboss

ok. κατι θα γίνει με τα χρώματα λογικά κ θα αλλάξουν.... κ το quick reply ισως.

ΜΒ

----------


## giorgos_xania

τωρα και εμενα ειναι ενταξει αλλα πριν εβγαζε και αυτο   
Couldn't obtain category list.

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 2013 Lost connection to MySQL server during query

SELECT c.cat_id, c.cat_title, c.cat_order FROM bb_categories c, bb_forums f WHERE f.cat_id = c.cat_id GROUP BY c.cat_id, c.cat_title, c.cat_order ORDER BY c.cat_order

Line : 214
File : functions.php

το συνηθιζω σιγα σιγα και μ αρεσει πολυ   :02. Love:   :01. Razz:

----------


## asdf

Με για, με για  :01. Smile:  ... αν και εμαθα εκ των εσω οτι αυτο ειναι μονο η αρχη   :01. Wink:

----------


## stavro

πολυ καλη δουλεια συνχαρητηρια  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Gasturb

Aπλα για όσους τυχον δεν το ξέρουν κ δεν το πρόσεξαν ειναι ότι  *ΤΟ BODYBUILDING.GR  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!* 

*Ειναi SITE το οποίο έχει + FORUM* 

 :03. Awesome:

----------


## ioannis1

σωστα γκας.παντως τα χρωματα εμενα μου αρεσαν πολυ προσωπικα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλύτερα να βάζατε κιτρινόμαυρα χρώματα σαν τις Α.Ε.Κ. , το κάνατε πανιώνιο το φόρουμ.   :02. Joker:  

οκ περφεκτ είναι    :03. Clap:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## eas2000

πολυ ωραίο, μπραβο παιδια

----------


## Gasturb

> το κάνατε πανιώνιο το φόρουμ.


 :01. ROFL:   :01. ROFL:

----------


## jiujitSu

Να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.
Το site ναι βελτιωθηκε αρκετα και αυτα τα χρωματα του πανε. 
Η χρωματικη επιλογη του φορουμ προσωπικα δεν μου εκατσε στο ματι. Το μαυρο φοντο με δυσκολευει και κουραζει τα ματια μου. Παντα δλδ οταν διαβαζω μια σελιδα στο νετ με μαυρο φοντο συμβαινει αυτο. Μολις τελειωσω το διαβασμα και παω να δω μια σελιδα με ασπρο φοντο με πιανει ζαλαδα. Ειδικα σε TFT οθονη η κατασταση ειναι χειροτερη...

Ελπιζω μελλοντικα να ενσωματωσετε και επιλογη χρωματος για τα μελη αν αυτο ειναι δυνατον.

----------


## Muscleboss

ναι jiu έχεις δίκιο. θα γίνει αμέσως μετά το Πάσχα αυτό.

ΜΒ

----------


## asdf

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Jiu   :01. eek:

----------


## asdf

Επισης κανεις δεν ειπε τπτ για το logo του site το οποιο ειναι αρκετα λιτο, οχι to much και αρκετα ομορφο. Πολυ καλη επιλογη    :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Sourlas

Προσωπικά μου άρεσε απίστευτα το μαύρο. Δείχνει Underground και μην πάει αλλού το μυαλό σας...  :01. Evil:   :01. Evil:   :01. Evil:  
Ίσως μπεί επιλογη 2 διαφορετικών χρομάτων μαύρο-άσπρο κατ' επιλογή του χρήστη, αλλά δεν κάνει να τα λέμε όλα τώρα.

----------


## Gasturb

> Προσωπικά μου άρεσε απίστευτα το μαύρο. Δείχνει Underground


μαζί σου νικό!   :03. Thumb up:  
Αλλα γούστα εινια αυτά οπότε η επιλογή ενός dark κ ενός πιο χαλαρού χρώματος για να καλύψει όλες τις προτιμήσεις εινια η πιο σοφή επιλογή   :08. Toast:

----------


## argyrakis

Παιδιά μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλεία μόνο  κοιτάξτε λίγο τα χρώματα είναι λίγο κουραστικό το μαύρο

----------

συμφωνω , το μαυρο παρα ειναι......

πολυ καλη δουλεια στο site αλλα προσωπικα πιστευω οτι το προηγουμενο φορουμ ηταν πολυ καλυτερο,οχι μαυρο plz - ΔΕΝ διαβαζεται ετσι τουλαχιστον απομενα +1 Jiu

----------


## Vson

εγω ειμαι προηγουμενως , δεν ημουν logged:S

----------


## ioannis1

καλα και χωρις νασαι logedπως εγραψες;

----------


## Muscleboss

είχα κάνει εγώ ένα λάθος και επέτρεπε σε αυτή τη κατηγορία να γράφεις χωρίς να είσαι logged, διορθώθηκε  :01. lol:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Vson

εκανα κ ενα καλο χεχε!

----------


## dreads

πολυ καλη δουλεια παιδες , εμενα μου αρεσουν πολυ τα χρωματα παντως χ)

----------


## jiujitSu

Παιδια προβλημα...

Δεν μου επισημαινει τα αδιαβαστα ποστ και οταν κανω login παντα την πρωτη φορα δεν μπαινει.

----------


## Muscleboss

jiu μου το κάνει κ εμέμα αυτό καμιά φορά.

τις επόμενες μέρες θα συναντηθώ με το παιδί που έχει αναλάβει την τεχνική υποστήριξη της ιστοσελίδας και θα πσοσπαθήσουμε να λύσουμε όλα τα θεματά.

μεχρι τότε ζητώ συγνώμη και την κατανόησή σας.  :01. Smile Wide:  

ΜΒ

----------


## Billy

ενα μεγάλο Μπράβο για το καινούργιο forum,

----------


## RUHL

Δεν ηθελα να ανοιξω καινουριο τοπικ εχει ενα προβλημα το φορουμ πως ντο εξηγησω αν βαλεις ενα μεγαλο κειμενο η γραψεις πολλα και θες να το κανεις bold η να το χρωματησεις οταν επιλεγεις την φραση η λεξη και το κανεις  η μπαρα δεξια ανεβανει πανω καθε φορα και ειναι σπαστικο χανεις την μπαλα ετσι γιατι αν χρωματησεις μερικα σημεια ολη την ωρα ανεβενει δεν ειναι σταθερη στο σημειο που σημειωνεις και πεταγετε πανω
+ ακομα οταν βαζεις εικονιδια το ιδιο γηνετε 

Αν δεν καταλαβετε τι ενοω προσπαθηστε να κανετε bold sto keimeno που το βρηκα για παραδειγμα

Since the in vitro study of Buse and Reid in 1975 showing a stimulatory effect of leucine upon rat muscle protein synthesis and reduction in proteolysis, a similar effect has been sought in humans. In 1978, Sherwin demonstrated in humans an improvement in N balance with infusion of leucine in obese subjects fasting to lose weight. A variety of subsequent studies have been performed in humans where leucine alone or the BCAAs have been administered in varying amounts and durations, and the effect upon protein metabolism has been measured. Measurements of changes in muscle amino acid metabolism were made by arteriovenous difference measurements and by biopsies. An anabolic effect of leucine and the branched-chain amino acids (BCAAs) on reduction of muscle protein breakdown was found in these studies, with no measured effect upon muscle protein synthesis. Later studies using stable isotope tracers to define both whole-body protein turnover and leg or arm protein metabolism have similarly concluded that leucine administration specifically induces a reduction in protein breakdown without increasing protein synthesis. This anabolic effect, produced through a reduction of protein breakdown in vivo in humans by leucine is contrary to in vitro studies of rat muscle where stimulation of protein synthesis, has been demonstrated by leucine. Likewise an increase in protein synthesis has also been demonstrated by insulin in rat muscle that is not seen in humans. Of the various studies administering BCAAs or leucine to humans for varying periods of time and amount, the results have been consistent. In addition, no untoward effects have been reported in any of these studies from infusion of the BCAAs at upward 3 times basal flux or 6 times normal dietary intake during the fed portion of the day.

----------


## RUHL

bump στο απο πανω και 

μηπως γηνετε να φτιαξετε και αυτο οταν θα βαλει καποιος ενα λινκ το βγαζει ολοκληρο και αυτο χαλαει την σελιδα στα περισοτερα βαζουν ενδιαμεσα μερικες τελιες http://www.google.gr/search?client=f...3%CE%B7+Google

----------


## KATERINI 144

τα χρώματα του φόρουμ ξαναγίνανε πανιώνιος, κόκκινο μαύρο δλδ, γιατί?!    :01. Help:

----------


## Muscleboss

φώτη, άλλαξέ το από το προφίλ σου. τα παλιά μέλη πρέπει να το αλλάξουν, στα νέα βγαίνει αυτόματα τα νέα χρώματα...

αν δυσκολέυεσαι, πες μου να το κάνω εγώ για σένα  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

ok το βρηκα Πανο, ευχαριστω, δεν ηξερα πως γινεται απο το προφιλ.  :02. Bang Head:

----------


## balantis

συχαριτίρια και απο μενα για το forum+site...........  :03. Clapping:

----------


## GEORGEXX1

ειμαι 2-3ωρες στο φορουμ μελος και διαπιστωσα οτι εχει τα παντα. θαυμασια δουλεια  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
και ειδικα στην κοσμια συμετοχη των μελων.

----------


## thegravijia

BOSS κατα την γνωμη μου θα πρεπει οποιο νεο μελος γραφεται να του στελνετε απευθειας στο μαιλ του καποια sticky - αρθρα απο το φορουμ για να μην εχετε συνεχεια νεα θεματα του στυλ βγαλτε μου ενα προγραμμα προτεινεται μου μια διατροφη κτλ...
οποτε να στελνονται κατευθειαν στο μαιλ καποια αρθρα που εχουν γραψει τα παιδια εδω μεσα..πχ διατροφη γραμμωσης - διατροφη ογκο κτλ...
ωστε να τα διαβαζουν και να μην εχουν αποριες του στυλ αν θα μου κανει κακο η πρωτεινη και τετοια ..τι λετε,συμφωνατε?

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτό είναι πολύ σωστό Βασιλη και έχει προγραμματιστεί να γίνει,εστω και το 20% να δωδει βαρος από τα νεα μελη κερδισμενοι θα είμαστε...

----------


## Sourlas

Όλα τα λεφτά το χριστουγεννιάτικο στολίδι στο Logo.

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Οι ώμοι στο λογκο του site ειναι κάποιου γνωστού Έλληνα ή απλά μια εικόνα απ' το νετ?

----------


## Muscleboss

Δεν είναι Έλληνα, όχι... Απλά η φωτογραφία είχε σωστή ποιότητα και φωτισμό, καθότι τραβηγμένη σε ειδικό στούντιο, και κρίθηκε κατάλληλη. Η συγκρκιμένη φωτογραφία είναι αγορασμένη από εμάς και έχουμε το δικαίωμα χρήσης της, καθότι τα πνευματικά της δικαιώματα ανήκουν σε επαγγελματία φωτογραφο.

ΜΒ

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Α ώστε υπόκειται σε πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία, συγχαρητήρια για την επιλογή της. 

Thanks a lot για τη πληροφορία.

----------

